# New here with a few questions



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

I found these bottle at an Indian War era fort. One was kicked out of a badger hole. Which then led us to start digging there and discover the dump for the fort. We ran out of time and only dug for awhile but did come up with a few nice ones. Along with 25 eagle buttons. I'm not very good with bottles so any help would be helpful


----------



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

This one is embossed with Boston Burnett on the sides.


----------



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been told this is a peppersauce bottle.


----------



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this a wine bottle? This was the first intact one that came out of the ground. Only about 1 foot down. It looks like they just pushed the trash over the small hill so it was out of sight.


----------



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

This was the one that was kicked out of a badger hole. Its not embossed or anything but it sure is neat looking.


----------



## camron_poe (Apr 19, 2009)

It definately looks like a peppersauce to me your green one is a wine we find them all the time usually just throw them back in the pit but they are a pretty color your embossed one is probably a keeper but the "slicks" are just nice to look at they dont have any real value I would keep digging there, there is probably alot more than ya think if its a good dated dump.
 is the bottom of your first one pontiled?


----------



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I honestly can't really remember as they are still at my father's place where the dump is located.


----------



## Just Dig it (Apr 19, 2009)

Well nerdling ..if i were you id go back there and dig until my arms fell off= ) thats the kinda dump that you will really kick your self in the patootie for letting go...


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Site Nerdling(like your name....good one![])

 Age is on your side to maybe find some great bottles there......keep going back until there's no glass left to uncover. That first photo is a great schoolhouse ink(too bad it's broken)...I have a book that shows that one sold in 2002 for $300.00

 That is definitely worth going back to dig some more.

 Good luck finding some really good ones.....You can post more photos of any others you might find and we can help you with info on them.

 Doug


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 19, 2009)

> Boston Burnett


 
 Burnett ran a successful pharmacy business at 33 TREMONT ROW in Boston.
 He put out a number of products.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> Well nerdling ..if i were you id go back there and dig until my arms fell off= ) thats the kinda dump that you will really kick your self in the patootie for letting go...


 
 Do just what he said..............[]


----------



## nerdling (Apr 19, 2009)

Well as luck as it. I will probably be there for a month or so helping with a building project. So hopefully many more interesting finds to go


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool keep me posted on what you find.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello nerdling;  I like the looks of your wine bottle.  It looks like it has some nice neck twist under that ring neck label.  What kind of a bottom does it have?

 RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are some very promising finds! Believe what the other members said here...I would not be able to sleep if I found what you've come across there.. come back soon with some more!!!![]


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's the bottom of the wine bottle. Are these wine bottles a pretty common find? We also quite a bit of broken glass and pottery.


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

One other thing, what is the value of all of these and should I clean them and what is the best way to do that. I've just used some soap and water so far.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello again nerdling;  If I were you I would get an old bread tin pan and lay that wine in water that you had added a couple tablespoons of WalMart Stain Away + , denture cleaner to.  Roll it over once in a while an maybe even hold the top with your thumb and shake it good.  
 Thanks for the picture of the wine bottle.  That looks like a good one. That center core was created by the use of an iron punty rod that no doubt had some hot dipped molten glass on it.  
 If you decide to sell it let me know.
 Good finds - they will all make a collector out of us because of the fascination of their creation methods and the fact that they are mouth-blown bottles.  Thanks 
 RED Matthews


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 20, 2009)

Your last pic looks like a flared disc top, an early bottle for sure. Can you post pics of the top and bottom ?
 The schoolhouse ink is a heartbreaker, any one of us here would simply LOVE to dig one of those.
 Welcome to the forums. Hope you get the bottle bug like we all did.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 20, 2009)

Ryan

 I would not spend any more time cleaning the bots you shown so far. It's just not worth the effort. Keep the bots as your first finds, and works on finding better examples.

 Here's a little on the Burnetts, hair bottle


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 20, 2009)

hair ad +


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 20, 2009)

one more ad


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's the bottom of that last bottle. Its not at my house right now. I left it at my fathers place where the dump was located. But I will be sure to get some more pictures when I go over there next time.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 20, 2009)

OK, it's not as old as I figured, but I'd still like to see the top, it looks flared.


----------



## glass man (Apr 20, 2009)

WELCOME HERE! HEY THOSE BUTTONS SOUND INTERESTING TOO! LOVE TO SEE A PICTURE OF EM! HEY YOU DID A LOT BETTER THEN I DID ON MY FIRST DIG! YEP THAT SCHOOL HOUSE INK IS A TEAR JERKER,BUT I TELL YOU IF I DUG IT I WOULD KEEP IT! BEEN WANTING ONE OF THOSE FOR A LONG TIME! WAY TO GO! JAMIE [&:][&:]


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm going to keep it for sure. I figure it may not be worth anything but at least it will display nicely. I will post some pictures of the other stuff I found while I was there


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's the other stuff that I found both metal detecting and just digging. Most of the buttons were found digging. I think they dumped a bunch of old uniform jackets.


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

The best button out of the bunch, A Dragoon cuff button


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

These are all fairly nice brass pieces, On the right is a carbine sling buckle. My price guide says its worth around 100, the two batwings are part of a carbine sling also. The buckle and one wing came from the dump. A nice mouth harp, as well as part of a  model 1874 sword belt on the left, on top is a section of a saber handle.


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

Close up of some of the buttons


----------



## nerdling (Apr 20, 2009)

These are the remains of what's called shoulder scales. They were originally designed before the Civil War. Rumor has it the were meant to ward off saber blows. I doubt they ever were used that way. Mostly I think they were part of the dress attire. The troops hated them and seem to have "lost" them quite often.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Ryan...I tooled around an Old Indian fort myself many, many years ago.  Still have a cannon ball and a bunch of horseshoes from there, but it's an Historic Site and they shoot you at dawn if you get caught digging there!  Fort Churchhill in Nevada. Are you out West too?   Thnks for posting pics...Looking forward to seeing more....Ron


----------



## madman (Apr 20, 2009)

yo mc nerd   hey those are some killer finds! and yes keep all the bottles together with the rest of the artifacts youve found!  thanks for sharing-------------  mike


----------



## ilovejake24 (Apr 20, 2009)

Nerdling,
 Just wanted to say you have got some nice finds there. I believe the ink you have in your first photo is a cottage ink with the embossing N E PLUS ULTRA FLUID. I believe most if not all of these produced had a burst top or shear top. I'm sure some ink collectors can tell you more about the item.


----------

